# Apple iPad



## g4m3rof1337

Looks interesting, not quite sure how overall practical it is though. 
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/the-apple-ipad/

I also put this here, since I thought it wouldn't get much attention in the laptop section.


----------



## tremmor

funny thing. just sent an email about it. 
thats me..............


----------



## gamblingman

*all the apples for penguins*

Wow, my god that's ugly.

Its just a big Iphone, what is with Steve Jobs lately? Its like computer design by homer simpson. "Dont invent something new, just take something old and put a clock on it" quote by homer simpson

They cant add any color to their products at apple can they. Its all so sterile, and it looks like it belongs in a fail video. "The Ipod, the Iphone, the IGIANTLapTop..... its the Iphone, but BIGGER!!! 

Just do a search and replace: "Hasbro" for "Apple"

*APPLE'S BEST THING EVER!!!*
[YT]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z0-KBhkz8ec&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z0-KBhkz8ec&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Machin3

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks interesting, not quite sure how overall practical it is though.
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/the-apple-ipad/
> 
> I also put this here, since I thought it wouldn't get much attention in the laptop section.



Yeah, it doens't look too practical. You'll end up putting your hand on it by accidcent and then everything will just glitch.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just another over-priced apple device

Built in 3g would be a nice touch though


----------



## g4m3rof1337

That's the thing though, it's more like an over sized iPod Touch than an iPhone. Since it doesn't have 3G, can't make phone calls, ect.


----------



## tremmor

more like a notebook that is light with a big screen. 
Have not seen to much on it. If i could use it for internet then might be
nice in the field. We will see.


----------



## ganzey

G25r8cer said:


> Just another over-priced apple device
> 
> Built in 3g would be a nice touch though





g4m3rof1337 said:


> That's the thing though, it's more like an over sized iPod Touch than an iPhone. Since it doesn't have 3G, can't make phone calls, ect.



it does have 3g. it costs an extra $130 though. but it is only $30 a month for unlimited data, with NO contract


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Tablets are atrocious pieces of garbage anyway. At least it has more interesting features than standard Windows tablets.


----------



## ganzey

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Tablets are atrocious pieces of garbage anyway. At least it has more interesting features than standard Windows tablets.



what features? it has the iphone software. cant install custom apps(yet), cant multitask, no camera, no video out, no flash, to have usb you have to buy an adapter, not widescreen, the list goes on. this is their first gen, im hoping the second one doesnt suck


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ganzey said:


> what features? it has the iphone software. cant install custom apps(yet), cant multitask, no camera, no video out, no flash, to have usb you have to buy an adapter, not widescreen, the list goes on. this is their first gen, im hoping the second one doesnt suck


-How about 10 hours battery life, and 1 month standby time? 
-Bluetooth?
-Games. Need for Speed: Shift was demoed on it. 
-3G




I really don't see how that's not widescreen.


----------



## ganzey

lots of tablets have bluetooth, the games are all tilty controlled, like itouch and graphics are atrocious, the aspect ratio is 4:3, which is not widescreen, its just the angle it is at that makes it look like its widescreen look at pic here. i dont want to start an argument, im just saying that they really effed up, maybe if the next one is better, i may buy it


----------



## Laquer Head

I'll stick my iPhone thanks!!


----------



## speedyink

What...the...eff..  Apple, your screwed in the head.  Honestly.  There's so much wrong with this picture it's amazing.  No full on OSX?  No flash?  No multitasking?  Uses iPhone firmware?  No Camera?  Is this a really bad joke?



If not, it's things like this that make me hate apple.


----------



## ganzey

speedyink said:


> What...the...eff..  Apple, your screwed in the head.  Honestly.  There's so much wrong with this picture it's amazing.  No full on OSX?  No flash?  No multitasking?  Uses iPhone firmware?  *Is this a really bad joke?*



no, but yes. it is real, but it is a joke(as in it will be laughed at)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

speedyink said:


> What...the...eff..  Apple, your screwed in the head.  Honestly.  There's so much wrong with this picture it's amazing.  No full on OSX?  No flash?  No multitasking?  Uses iPhone firmware?  No Camera?  Is this a really bad joke?
> 
> 
> 
> If not, it's things like this that make me hate apple.





ganzey said:


> no, but yes. it is real, but it is a joke(as in it will be laughed at)



I don't own an iPhone, but from doing a quick search, it seemed like Flash and Multitasking were unlocked with jailbreaking the device. Perhaps this tablet has a chance, if it gets jailbroken?


----------



## Machin3

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't own an iPhone, but from doing a quick search, it seemed like Flash and Multitasking were unlocked with jailbreaking the device. Perhaps this tablet has a chance, if it gets jailbroken?



Yeah, with jailbreaking...high value companies never have a mind of their own?


----------



## viper110110

I'll stick with my iPad mini, thankyouverymuch

it is a step in the right direction, though (multitouch tablets)


----------



## Laquer Head

viper110110 said:


> *I'll stick with my iPad mini*, thankyouverymuch
> 
> it is a step in the right direction, though (multitouch tablets)



LMAO!! nice one

me also!! Yay iPad MiNi!!


----------



## speedyink

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't own an iPhone, but from doing a quick search, it seemed like Flash and Multitasking were unlocked with jailbreaking the device. Perhaps this tablet has a chance, if it gets jailbroken?



It doesn't matter, it's a neutered os.  It's like having a tablet pc running windows ce, it would be totally lame.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

speedyink said:


> It doesn't matter, it's a neutered os.  It's like having a tablet pc running windows ce, it would be totally lame.



I've heard of running OSX on the Apple TV, I'm sure something will come out that will make it nicer.


----------



## ganzey

it would be toatally badass if they came out with a bootcamp app


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> it would be toatally badass if they came out with a bootcamp app



Bootcamp on a 1ghz mobile chip

Sorry ganzey but, I dont think so


----------



## ganzey

G25r8cer said:


> Bootcamp on a 1ghz mobile chip
> 
> Sorry ganzey but, I dont think so



lol, i was kidding. windows 95  FTW


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> lol, i was kidding. windows 95  FTW



LOL..2x FAIL


----------



## Bodaggit23

Looks very cool, but $500 for 16Gb? 

I'd buy a laptop first.


----------



## linkin

I'll stick to my desktop thanks


----------



## Justin

i don't think i'll have any use for this. if it ran snow leopard then i may consider but it's just running on the iPhone OS.


----------



## jimmymac

so let me get this straight, Apple have gone and done the one thing that technology manufacturers generally never do. That is take one of their pieces of hardware and then make it bigger.....

a supersized iphone basically, errr great......


----------



## Justin

jimmymac said:


> a supersized iphone basically, errr great......



or a glorified kindle.


----------



## gamblingman

*look its gozillaphone!*

does anyone remember the Microsoft Surface, that enormous table computer. Its the new trend, retro-gigantosaur-incompatable-wallet busting computers!!!!

Remember:
[YT]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZrr7AZ9nCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZrr7AZ9nCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## MacBook

^ I remember seeing those several years ago, way to big though.  I don't see what's so special about the iPad, it's just a giant iPod Touch.


----------



## Laquer Head

i believe it was nicknamed the MS-Take


----------



## hjahmad

way overrated
they might have another newton on their hands


----------



## speedyink

The HP slate looks really promising.  It's got...OMG...AN ACTUAL FULL OS!!!1!!1!1ONE


----------



## ganzey

^^that look amazing


----------



## voyagerfan99

Check out the DRM Apple is imposing on the iPad though.

Another reason not to buy Apple.

http://www.fsf.org/news/ibad_launch


----------



## ganzey

voyagerfan99 said:


> Check out the DRM Apple is imposing on the iPad though.
> 
> Another reason not to buy Apple.
> 
> http://www.fsf.org/news/ibad_launch



that is, of course, until it is jailbroken. if only this thing ran mac(or windows) and dual booted with the iphone os. so if u wanted it fast, use iphone os, but if you actually wanted to do something, boot from other os. and if they only put a hard drive in these.... man, they really effed this up.


----------



## mx344

Not a good move by Apple in my opinion, not much of  market, to expensive, you can get a dual core for 500 with 7/vista, 80+ HDD, i see it failing.


----------



## PabloTeK

ganzey said:


> that is, of course, until it is jailbroken. if only this thing ran mac(or windows) and dual booted with the iphone os. so if u wanted it fast, use iphone os, but if you actually wanted to do something, boot from other os. and if they only put a hard drive in these.... man, they really effed this up.



iPhone OS = OSX cut down.

I'm not a hardline fan at the moment, if I want a device that's bigger than an iPhone, has the ability to do websurfing and costs in the region of 300 sterling I'll have a netbook ta, I know the iPad is meant to be != to a netbook but the ability to have whatever I want on there, plus I hate typing on touchscreens for too long, makes my fingers hurt! IF they released a limited version of OSX (somewhere between iPhone and full OSX) then it's be perfect but sadly most binaries wouldn't work anyone on that custom CPU  Of course despite what we think the people that seem to be the image-conscious traditional "fanboy" (ugh) will love this as they always do and buy eleventy trillion of them! The HP Slate looks good but my experience with HP mobile devices can be best described with a word that is a synonym for human faeces.

(BTW I'm not being anti-Apple before anyone jumps on, this was typed on my Mac which I like very much)


----------



## PohTayToez

Honestly, I don't think that it's a terrible piece of hardware, but I don't think that it should be paraded around as a tablet computer.  It's basically just a mix of an iPod Touch and a Kindle, making it a media player + PDA + eBook reader.  I think most people were expecting something that runs OSX and had a bit beefier hardware.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

I personly wouldnt have one - whats the point?

It's massive, how the hell would I be able to take it to school in my blazer pocket?!?
It's heavy - You have to lay it on a flat surface to type because its designed to get held in two hands
Yes, you can buy a keyboard to plug into it, but do you really want to carry that around and risk breaking it???
I heard that there is no multitasking (correct me if im wrong)
And anyway, it looks quite pricey.


----------



## ganzey

Jackassluver said:


> I personly wouldnt have one - whats the point?
> 
> It's massive, how the hell would I be able to take it to school in my blazer pocket?!?
> *It's heavy - You have to lay it on a flat surface to type because its designed to get held in two hands*
> Yes, you can buy a keyboard to plug into it, but do you really want to carry that around and risk breaking it???
> I heard that there is no multitasking (correct me if im wrong)
> And anyway, it looks quite pricey.



its only 1.5 pounds


----------



## Gareth

Its a load of overpriced stuff which nobody needs, I mean really, why... I have always had a hate for Apple, and this just makes me hate them more. I really was hoping for an OS X netbook for 400 or so. Id have bought one so fast....


----------



## tlarkin

why do I bother posting about apple products here......

facts:

1)  Apple never said they were making a tablet, the public rumor sites did

2)  It is not a tablet, it is an eReader and will compete against the Kindle and others like it

3)  Again, not over priced at all considering it has an IPS supported screen.  Do any of you even look at specs before you spout out how Apple is over priced?  For crying out loud!  IPS = SUPER EXPENSIVE SCREEN TECHNOLOGY!

4)  the ITMS will sell books the same way it sells songs, TV shows and Movies.  I also bet digital magazine subscriptions will follow

5)  It is not going to compete with netbooks, it is an ereader

Now, there are some obvious short comings of this thing.  Which are as follows:

1)  No multi tasking

2)  lack of memory or media slots

3)  No camera (not really a deal breaker for me)


I would not buy one, but it is also first generation.  It is not over priced either for the hardware, considering Apple actually made that specific hardware which means closed platform, which means they have total control which means their OS is going to run super fast on that thing.

Also, to be honest, you can't knock it until it comes out and you get to play with one.


----------



## diduknowthat

I haven't really been following this but aren't E-readers suppose to have screen that doesn't produce light so it won't hurt your eyes after staring at it for hours?


----------



## tlarkin

diduknowthat said:


> I haven't really been following this but aren't E-readers suppose to have screen that doesn't produce light so it won't hurt your eyes after staring at it for hours?



That is why the iPad is going to kill the Kindle, because it is an eReader plus a media player which can do audio, video, surf the web and so forth which are things the Kindle either A) can't do or B) can't do very well.  I mean the Kindle doesn't even have a web browser for crying out loud.  OK, it does have one but it is useless and has been in beta forever and still is in beta.

The iPad is like if an eReader and a netbook had a love child which multi touch technology.


----------



## PabloTeK

I guess it could include the light sensor that the iPhone (or MBP) already has on it so you don't end up being blinded by a screen that's at full brightness. An IPS screen seems a tad expensive though when I'd have said S-PVA would have been a better bet, but I'm not Jobs or an Apple engineer so who knows... This is of interest to the British amongst us: http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/01/28/ipad_no_uk_ibooks/

Now what use is there for it?!


----------



## tlarkin

PabloTeK said:


> I guess it could include the light sensor that the iPhone (or MBP) already has on it so you don't end up being blinded by a screen that's at full brightness. An IPS screen seems a tad expensive though when I'd have said S-PVA would have been a better bet, but I'm not Jobs or an Apple engineer so who knows... This is of interest to the British amongst us: http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/01/28/ipad_no_uk_ibooks/
> 
> Now what use is there for it?!



I am sure they put the ambient light sensor in it, but we won't know anything further until they are released.


----------



## PabloTeK

tlarkin said:


> I am sure they put the ambient light sensor in it, but we won't know anything further until they are released.



Hope they do, many a time it's come in useful when I've been in a dark room (too lazy to put the lights on) and I've switched from a dark game like Killing Floor (excellent) onto Facebook on a normal monitor and made my eyes feel like someone's stuck a branding iron in them!


----------



## PohTayToez

Ambient light sensor has already been confirmed.

http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/


----------



## ScottALot

I'm agreeing with a few of you and saying this thing is just an oversized Touch/iPhone ... what possible reason would you want this instead of, say, a laptop?


----------



## tlarkin

ScottALot said:


> I'm agreeing with a few of you and saying this thing is just an oversized Touch/iPhone ... what possible reason would you want this instead of, say, a laptop?



It is going to compete with eReaders, ie the Kindle.  It will destroy them too.  In fact the only other eReader I think that will compete is the Skiff and it has yet to be released.


----------



## PohTayToez

tlarkin said:


> It is going to compete with eReaders, ie the Kindle. It will destroy them too. In fact the only other eReader I think that will compete is the Skiff and it has yet to be released.




I want to go on record saying that I believe there's no way the iPad will be the best selling eReader by the end of 2010.  It's simply too expensive to compete with the other eReaders on the market.  Also, while you may realize that this isn't a tablet computer, most other consumers out there haven't.  Nearly every major and minor media outlet is still referring to it as a tablet.  When it's released there are going to people who go out and buy it expecting it to be able to replace their laptop, and these people are going to be disappointed.

Overall, I expect the iPad to have about the same impact on the eReader market as the iPhone had on the mobile phone market.  The iPhone is a great device, it's hugely successfully and it's made Apple a boatload of money, but it still only has 2%-3% of the market share for the entire mobile phone market.  Apple is, and always will cater to a niche market.

I'm predicting between 10%-20% market share for the iPad at the end of 2010, most likely on the low end, around 12%.


----------



## bomberboysk

I cant wait for the android powered tablets with tegra myself...


----------



## Aastii

I see 0 use for this.

What was wrong with getting a book, what is wrong with the current ipod touches, what is wrong with a laptop or netbook? Nothing, it is just another gadget for people to brag about, I see no practical use for it for everyman


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> I see 0 use for this.
> 
> What was wrong with getting a book, what is wrong with the current ipod touches, what is wrong with a laptop or netbook? Nothing, it is just another gadget for people to brag about, I see no practical use for it for everyman



Great alternate device for use as web browsers, especially with the keyboard dock you can get for it. Not to mention it can use all the ipod apps, video, and i think video out for presentations and such. There are alot of uses for it, and quite honestly i wouldnt mind having one(although i'd really like the android powered ones like i said earlier hehe). Not to mention it has a super sweet IPS panel for a display.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Great alternate device for use as web browsers, especially with the keyboard dock you can get for it. Not to mention it can use all the ipod apps, video, and i think video out for presentations and such. There are alot of uses for it, and quite honestly i wouldnt mind having one(although i'd really like the android powered ones like i said earlier hehe). Not to mention it has a super sweet IPS panel for a display.



but it has no flash, so you can't watch videos online, and 32 or 64GB isn't really alot for videos, so a laptop wins over there, as does an ipod touch or iphone, but they won't look as good to watch stuff on; and it may be able to use all of the current ipod apps, but what use are portable apps and that if it is the same size, shape and weight as a massive slab of slate? May aswell just stick with your iphone or ipod touch.

I have to agree though, I wouldn't turn one down. I would have one just to play with it for a bit, but would just about certainly end up selling it. It is like my mums ipod touch, when she got it I think I used it more than her, then the novelty wore off and I realised a normal ipod would be cheaper and have the exact same functions that I use on her touch


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> 5)  It is not going to compete with netbooks, it is an ereader



Steven Jobs thinks it is, and he facking designed the thing.



Aastii said:


> It is like my mums ipod touch, when she got it I think I used it more than her, then the novelty wore off and I realised a normal ipod would be cheaper and have the exact same functions that I use on her touch



Ding ding ding!  Novelty is a key word in this device.  I used my itouch for about a month before I realized I just wanted a music player and went to the zen.  

Honestly?  How many internet devices does one need?  I, for example, have 4 computers ranging from tiny to big, and my cellphone.  

Ebooks?  Dumb idea in the first place.  If your too lazy to carry a book around and flip the pages yourself maybe you shouldn't read books, or better yet, i doubt you ever leave the house.  Book are smaller and lighter than i ipad anyone, so this one really stumps me...

Movies, music, and pictures?  Again, so many things can do this.

Apps?  Well, lets be honest, 97% of apps are gimicky things are interesting for about 5 minutes then just annoy the shit out of me.  I swear if one more person tries to shoot me with their iphone >_<;;

So pretty much, I see it having little use for anyone, and if someone does have a use for it


----------



## MacBook

speedyink said:


> Steven Jobs thinks it is, and he facking designed the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding!  Novelty is a key word in this device.  I used my itouch for about a month before I realized I just wanted a music player and went to the zen.
> 
> Honestly?  How many internet devices does one need?  I, for example, have 4 computers ranging from tiny to big, and my cellphone.
> 
> Ebooks?  Dumb idea in the first place.  If your too lazy to carry a book around and flip the pages yourself maybe you shouldn't read books, or better yet, i doubt you ever leave the house.  Book are smaller and lighter than i ipad anyone, so this one really stumps me...
> 
> Movies, music, and pictures?  Again, so many things can do this.
> 
> Apps?  Well, lets be honest, 97% of apps are gimicky things are interesting for about 5 minutes then just annoy the shit out of me.  I swear if one more person tries to shoot me with their iphone >_<;;
> 
> So pretty much, I see it having little use for anyone, and if someone does have a use for it


Well said.  In my case, I was looking at getting an iPod Touch, but decided that I wanted to go with an iPhone because it's much easier to have one mobile device then to carry and phone and an iPod around.  Best choice I made.


----------



## linkin

for $500 USD, I could get a new mobo, cpu and ram... why exactly do i need an iPad?


----------



## MacBook

linkin93 said:


> for $500 USD, I could get a new mobo, cpu and ram... why exactly do i need an iPad?



No one _needs_ an iPad, some people just like having the latest gadgets.


----------



## tlarkin

speedyink said:


> Steven Jobs thinks it is, and he facking designed the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding!  Novelty is a key word in this device.  I used my itouch for about a month before I realized I just wanted a music player and went to the zen.
> 
> Honestly?  How many internet devices does one need?  I, for example, have 4 computers ranging from tiny to big, and my cellphone.
> 
> Ebooks?  Dumb idea in the first place.  If your too lazy to carry a book around and flip the pages yourself maybe you shouldn't read books, or better yet, i doubt you ever leave the house.  Book are smaller and lighter than i ipad anyone, so this one really stumps me...
> 
> Movies, music, and pictures?  Again, so many things can do this.
> 
> Apps?  Well, lets be honest, 97% of apps are gimicky things are interesting for about 5 minutes then just annoy the shit out of me.  I swear if one more person tries to shoot me with their iphone >_<;;
> 
> So pretty much, I see it having little use for anyone, and if someone does have a use for it




Well we all know you hate apple.  Also, I have a library of 100s of books and I am not going to carry them all around.  If I could fit my tech books and manuals on a nice eReader I'd consider buying one.   If they were cheaper as I am pretty frugal by nature.


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> Well we all know you hate apple.  Also, I have a library of 100s of books and I am not going to carry them all around.  If I could fit my tech books and manuals on a nice eReader I'd consider buying one.   If they were cheaper as I am pretty frugal by nature.



In complete and utter honesty;

I loved macs until i used one for a long period of time.

I loved the ipods when they first released the nano (Was indifferent before as my trusty ol mp3 cd player was still kickin strong).  After a while I grew tired of more features being added to them that had less and less to do with music.

I loved the itouch when it first came out, but was offput by it's sound quality and gimickiness

I loved Steve Jobs....well, I never liked him actually 

Apple has had plenty of chances, and with all the praise they get from the tv commercials to the mac geeks to customers who use macs, I just always get let down.  They just simply aren't as stable, fast, and easy to use as promised.  Like, really, I've never seen a computer completely shit the bed from a bad stick of ram till i got a mac.

So in conclusion, no, I don't like a company who lies to me, impedes with me doing a damn thing with the hardware, and releases revisions almost bi-yearly.

As for the ebook thing, ok, open ebook readers where you can download a copy of a book from any obscure website to get a book or tech manual you'd otherwise not find, great.  In fact now that I think about it that's a neat use for them.  I've always been a fan of open file support though, so the ipad with it's itunes only books has me skeptical.  
I was thinking more about how many novels does someone read at one time, normally one.


----------



## tlarkin

speedyink said:


> In complete and utter honesty;
> 
> I loved macs until i used one for a long period of time.
> 
> I loved the ipods when they first released the nano (Was indifferent before as my trusty ol mp3 cd player was still kickin strong).  After a while I grew tired of more features being added to them that had less and less to do with music.
> 
> I loved the itouch when it first came out, but was offput by it's sound quality and gimickiness



Apple does what the majority of their customers want, and most people want those features.  Not gonna say they are right or wrong, just saying from a business stand point that is what they do.



> I loved Steve Jobs....well, I never liked him actually



I doubt you could name any billionaire CEO that you liked, I know I most likely couldn't.




> Apple has had plenty of chances, and with all the praise they get from the tv commercials to the mac geeks to customers who use macs, I just always get let down.  They just simply aren't as stable, fast, and easy to use as promised.  Like, really, I've never seen a computer completely shit the bed from a bad stick of ram till i got a mac.



Actually, this is where Apple is actually better as to your specific example.  I have had plenty of macs boot with one bad stick of RAM and actually run, but I have never had a PC even past post with a stick of RAM.  Also, they both fail, so that point is kind of moot.  I just had a HD fail in my PC that was only 6 months old.  Computer components fail, that is the nature of the beast.  Apple machines are a bit picky on what brand of RAM will work with them, but so are many other PC manufacturers, Sony to name one.



> So in conclusion, no, I don't like a company who lies to me, impedes with me doing a damn thing with the hardware, and releases revisions almost bi-yearly.



So, you'd rather have a product that rolls out a new OS every 6 years instead of every 2?  Not sure where you are going with this.  What cannot you not do with the hardware?  That doesn't make any sense.  What, over clocking?



> As for the ebook thing, ok, open ebook readers where you can download a copy of a book from any obscure website to get a book or tech manual you'd otherwise not find, great.  In fact now that I think about it that's a neat use for them.  I've always been a fan of open file support though, so the ipad with it's itunes only books has me skeptical.
> I was thinking more about how many novels does someone read at one time, normally one.



The Kindle is the leading one right now and it has pretty much zero features.  It was catching on rather fast and other companies are jumping in.  Apple is one of them, but they also wanted to bring in some functionality of say a netbook, so they did.  It is not a netbook nor is it an eReader but really it is the combination of the two, or maybe the best of both worlds is a better description.


----------



## speedyink

tlarkin said:


> Actually, this is where Apple is actually better as to your specific example.  I have had plenty of macs boot with one bad stick of RAM and actually run, but I have never had a PC even past post with a stick of RAM.  Also, they both fail, so that point is kind of moot.  I just had a HD fail in my PC that was only 6 months old.  Computer components fail, that is the nature of the beast.  Apple machines are a bit picky on what brand of RAM will work with them, but so are many other PC manufacturers, Sony to name one.



Hmm, I'm not sure if the intel macs are different or what.  All I know is that my mac completely shit the bed, as in i didn't get a light or a sound when I pushed the power button.  Took me a week to figure out it was a bad stick of ram.  Took it out, "buuuuh" mac sound.  The PC may not post but it at least turns on so you can diagnose whats wrong.




tlarkin said:


> So, you'd rather have a product that rolls out a new OS every 6 years instead of every 2?  Not sure where you are going with this.  What cannot you not do with the hardware?  That doesn't make any sense.  What, over clocking?



Actually I was specifically was referring to the ever changing ipod line


----------



## diduknowthat

PabloTeK said:


> I guess it could include the light sensor that the iPhone (or MBP) already has on it so you don't end up being blinded by a screen that's at full brightness. An IPS screen seems a tad expensive though when I'd have said S-PVA would have been a better bet, but I'm not Jobs or an Apple engineer so who knows... This is of interest to the British amongst us: http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/01/28/ipad_no_uk_ibooks/
> 
> Now what use is there for it?!





tlarkin said:


> I am sure they put the ambient light sensor in it, but we won't know anything further until they are released.



But they're still completely different types of screens. E-Read screens looks and reads like book on paper while the ipad screen puts out light like an LCD screen.

Either way it'll be interesting to see it's reception. One thing I am quite impressed by it is it's (claimed) 10+ hour battery life!


----------



## PohTayToez

This is a response to some of the iPad discussion that was going on http://www.computerforum.com/131062-fail-thread-31.html.



tlarkin said:


> Apple doesn't make over priced products, they use high end parts.  If you don't like then that is your opinion.



Overpriced is a broad and not exactly easily definable term.  Yes, they use high end parts, but that doesn't mean that they still aren't overpriced.  If you look at their financial results, and compare them to other companies in the the same market, you'll find that Apple's ratio of cost of sales vs. net revenue is considerably lower.


I mean, if we _were_ to define what overpriced meant, would a good judge of that be to just look as see how much of the money you spend on a device goes straight into the pocket of the company you're buying it from?  For example, on average for every $1000 spent on Mac products $301.38 left over after you factor in manufacturing costs, research and development, employee wages, marketing, etc.  For HP, the number is only $118.01 for every $1000, which is more comparable to every other major computer manufacturer.  So Apple could easily lower their prices by 20% and still have a profit margin that competes in their market.


----------



## mx344

^That would actually be good on apples part, cause windows-based computers absolutley dominate the computer market, i would see it as a win-win for everyone.But there not gonna do it.


----------



## PohTayToez

I was by no means _suggesting_ that they lower their prices by 20%.  From a business perspective, it's not likely a good decision.  If they did, then they'd have to sell 25% more product to make the same amount of money.  Apple makes a lot of money catering to the smaller audience, and I don't have a problem at all with how they do business.


----------



## tlarkin

PohTayToez said:


> This is a response to some of the iPad discussion that was going on http://www.computerforum.com/131062-fail-thread-31.html.
> 
> 
> 
> Overpriced is a broad and not exactly easily definable term.  Yes, they use high end parts, but that doesn't mean that they still aren't overpriced.  If you look at their financial results, and compare them to other companies in the the same market, you'll find that Apple's ratio of cost of sales vs. net revenue is considerably lower.
> 
> 
> I mean, if we _were_ to define what overpriced meant, would a good judge of that be to just look as see how much of the money you spend on a device goes straight into the pocket of the company you're buying it from?  For example, on average for every $1000 spent on Mac products $301.38 left over after you factor in manufacturing costs, research and development, employee wages, marketing, etc.  For HP, the number is only $118.01 for every $1000, which is more comparable to every other major computer manufacturer.  So Apple could easily lower their prices by 20% and still have a profit margin that competes in their market.




You are forgetting about factoring in something, which is total cost of ownership.  Apple only marks up their hardware around 10 to 15 percent, just like most other computer companies.  The difference is, Apple designs them.  Where as a company like HP will just ask for a bid from Asus on how many motherboard they can make them and at what cost.  HP doesn't have the overhead of hardware engineers designing their machines.  At my last job we ran almost strictly HP business class desktop, laptops and all Proliant servers.  Most of the motherboards in their desktops were made by Asus, as they would have the Asus stamp on them.  

Apple also has a ridiculous amount of staff.  They have people dedicated to certain sections of their products for just testing.  A guy I work with, his brother is in the hand-held division of Apple.  His job is to literally test out iPods, iPhones and now iPads with all kinds of products and give the developers feed back on how they work, if they work, and what should be improved.  

For Apple's market share I bet they have more employees than a company with a larger market share because they keep everything in house.  Which may change since from a business standpoint it is much cheaper to just contract out the lowest bidder.

Like I was telling everyone on other threads.  Build a PC spec for spec part for part like an iMac.  The cheapest IPS 22" screen I can find is over $500, which is about half the cost of the 22" iMac for just the screen alone.

Apple makes deals I am sure and gets certain price breaks for them.  I bet they got a sweet deal with Intel since they exclusively use Intel processors.  Intel knows that Apple is good for x amount of business per a year so they probably give them a good deal on their product.  That does not account for the cost of overhead that goes into it.

It is literally just a different business model is all.  I am typing this message from my PC at the moment and I love it, and from my standpoint I would build a PC desktop over buying a Mac one almost any day of the week. However, I am not going to sit there and say Apple is over priced.  You get what you pay for.  My $200 22" Samsung display is great, but it doesn't have IPS technology in it.


----------



## PohTayToez

The numbers I used factored in everything, not just the cost of manufacturing.  If you look at the company as a whole they have an even bigger gross profit margin of 40%, because they also make money on outside investments.


----------



## epidemik

I was talking to the head of my high school IT department (I'm an intern there). I dont really see a use for it but he thought that at (really wealthy) high schools and colleges, it could work as a textbook replacement. I guess I can kinda see that but still, not much consumer application (other than showing off how rich you are). 

On a side note: He made a pretty funny joke about the name iPad sounding similar to a female hygiene product.


----------



## ian

I will probably get one.


----------



## MacBook

epidemik said:


> I was talking to the head of my high school IT department (I'm an intern there). I dont really see a use for it but he thought that at (really wealthy) high schools and colleges, it could work as a textbook replacement. I guess I can kinda see that but still, not much consumer application (other than showing off how rich you are).
> 
> On a side note: He made a pretty funny joke about the name iPad sounding similar to a female hygiene product.


Meh, I can possibly see that, but there are quite a few times when it's easier to fold over a page and go back and forth then trying to navigate through the pages on an iPad.


----------



## Calibretto

I'm just loving how Steve Jobs was bashing on netbooks during his keynote. Then he showed us the iPad. I'm sorry, but the iPad is nowhere near a netbook killer. It doesn't even belong in the same category as netbooks.

I would be much happier if the iPad ran Mac OS or something based off of Mac OS. That alone would make the iPad tons better.


----------



## bomberboysk

ian said:


> I will probably get one.


 ^^Id highly suggest waiting for the android powered tegra II tablet MSI is gonna bring out


----------



## Flaring Afro

Calibretto said:


> I'm just loving how Steve Jobs was bashing on netbooks during his keynote. Then he showed us the iPad. I'm sorry, but the iPad is nowhere near a netbook killer. It doesn't even belong in the same category as netbooks.
> 
> I would be much happier if the iPad ran Mac OS or something based off of Mac OS. That alone would make the iPad tons better.



I agree. Netbooks are more powerful and many are smaller and have about the same battery life (8+ hours). The iphone is much more practical because you can actually put it in your pocket. The "itampon" is usesless.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/apple_profits_208_every_entrylevel_ipad_sold


----------



## Dystopia

It's dumb.

/thread.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Elimin8or said:


> It's dumb.
> 
> /thread.


Thanks for your tremendous contribution to the conversation.


----------



## karder

People say this gadget will kill the ereaders (kindle and such) but I doubt it. Since the screen is backlit (unlike kindle, where u need external light source) you would go blind after a while. 

So unless you can turn of the light of the iPad and still be able to read, Kindle and Nook will suffice!


----------



## Twist86

I personally can't understand the beauty in the ipad/kindle.....if I read on my PC for more then 30 minutes my eyes start to burn where I can read a normal book and pay less then a kindle/ipad version and read for hours and hours. The beauty of a 50 cent book vs a $500 ipad    I guess I am just simple...I view both as utterly overpriced and useless :/


----------



## iGeekOFComedy

Twist86 said:


> I personally can't understand the beauty in the ipad/kindle.....if I read on my PC for more then 30 minutes my eyes start to burn where I can read a normal book and pay less then a kindle/ipad version and read for hours and hours. The beauty of a 50 cent book vs a $500 ipad    I guess I am just simple...I view both as utterly overpriced and useless :/



You can read on it for hours. And come on it's big enough to be a on the go cinema.


----------



## Twist86

iGeekOFComedy said:


> You can read on it for hours. And come on it's big enough to be a on the go cinema.



Gotta be honest here and say that actually devalued it farther in my eyes.


----------



## Blue

ian said:


> I will probably get one.



I say go for it.


----------

